# Prime fur in the box



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sure glad the general deer season closes two week early up north. I just can't get out in full camo crawl around in the brush and make animal noises where there is a bunch of half drunk week end hunters shooting 300 win. mags.!

Anyway.

We "Ran" up north of Tiber yesterday, man 120 miles to the first set.

Light wind -10* and a few inches of snow.

First set we had to wait 20 minutes for a little daylight but with the full moon when it got close to the horizon light things up almost like dawn so we headed out . We split up about a 1/4 mile and called. In the flat moon light the coyotes could move around with little chance of being seen . POOF a pair stood In front of the boy . The 17 hornet lit up and one fell down the other one cam jetting my way two fleeting shots from the 22/250 and the coyote disappeared unharmed.










ONE for the fur box.

Another set we where split about the same looking up in to different drainages. 'Bout 18 minutes in to the set I had two coming in strong, I whispered in to the mic , got two coming. My son kept calling . They stopped around 200 yards out and got to looking very nerves. I had to try a shot , they where in a line and looking in my direction , a hard shot. I picked the back one first , WAP 22 hit him hard . Its spinning so I looked for the other , Found it booking back up the drainage. Put the hairs above it's head and WAP another solid hit ,man a double. I called Kristopher and we kept calling for 10 minutes longer. A steep walk down to where I shot ,turned out more like 300 yards, good thing it was a steep down hill I probably would have missed. The other one was over 350.









A few more sets and we where at a flat peace of state and had to put the Toyota in the ditch in order to hide it . Walked out to a small coulee with NO growth to hide. You gota trust your camo. When the call came on the coyotes light up I every direction, and trash talked us for a long time finally I had one pop up. It turned out to be exactly in my scope , I didn't have to lift the gun, it was already on my shoulder, and pointing dead on the coyote.

I waited for him to trot to a stop to look around wandering where the threatening coyotes, was.

Squeezed the trigger. Number 4 was twitching on the ground in front of me at 123 yards.










Just sitting on the snow in my whites and a slight slope being me, Humm, Gota trust your camo.

Some more sets and we where in to Fort Benton. VERY nice day calling !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats, those are some nice looking coyotes !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. They look very good. And, great shooting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work both calling and shooting !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job and some good look fur you guys got there


----------

